# Dead Battery in Touareg



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

I am a bit worried about how easy it may be for the battery to drain 
down in the Touareg and about the consequences of it doing so. The 
other day I went to see the Touareg at a dealer and the battery in the 
showroom model was dead, presumably because someone had left the doors 
open.







The doors were already unlocked but you couldn't open the 
tailgate. A mechanic came and connected a compact jumper battery to 
the posts in the engine compartment and the salesman started it up 
briefly, but of course that wasn't enough time to recharge the battery, 
so I'm not sure what the point was. The mechanic also noted that 
there's no way to turn off the daytime running lights while the 
ignition is on, other than pulling the fuse, so if he has to work on 
the car in that mode, the battery drains quickly.
I've noticed that the red hazard lights in the doors go out after a 
couple of minutes, thus saving power. However, the hazard light in the 
opened hatch doesn't seem to go out. I'm not sure what happens with 
the footwell lights.
The vehicle comes from the factory with a red plastic T-handle shut-off 
switch for the battery just in front of the driver's seat. The 
mechanic told me he's not allowed to leave this in the car or give it 
to the owner. The battery itself is under the driver's seat, but I 
haven't figured out how to get at it or to get it out if it needed to 
be replaced.
I would welcome any thoughts, comments or suggestions on this topic.



_Modified by Outrageous at 4:43 AM 7-6-2003_


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Dead Battery in Touareg (Outrageous)*

Dealers are told to use mini generators for the showroom models. It sounds like ignorance on the dealers part, it's going to hurt his chances of selling any touaregs if it looks like the battery dies easily.
My dealer knows full well about the juice requirements of the Touareg. He says there are 40 computers on board and that most of them are on when the key is in the ignition. I was warned to not have the key in the ignition without the engine on for more than a few minutes or so. This shouldn't pose a problem, remember you can turn a VW's radio on without the key.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

We asked a salesman about unlocking the Touareg if the battery had died. He said you can use the key to unlock the driver's door and then unlock other doors by pulling the inside handles twice. Unfortunately that doesn't include the tailgate, which would therefore prevent easy access to your "stuff" (luggage) that you might want while you wait and work on solving your dead battery problem. Of course you could fold down the back seat to get at it.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Dead Battery in Touareg (Outrageous)*

This problem would not be unique to the Touareg. If the battery in my Jetta died, I would not be able to open the trunk either. While there is a key hole, the latching mechanism is electronically controlled.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Dead Battery in Touareg (S4inSoFla)*

These Touaregs do NOT belong in showrooms...They are to be driven...That would be the Dealer's problem...lack of common sense...


----------



## vwandbenzguy (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Dead Battery in Touareg (vwguild)*

In the engine comartment , on the drivers side near the hood hinge, there are charging system lugs to hook up a battery charger. Factory recommendations are to only hook up the charger there to move the seat back far enough to un-bolt the front half of the seat frame(rear has hinges, to tilt back) to gain access to the battery. Than use a charger directly to the battery.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Dead Battery in Touareg (vwandbenzguy)*

Thanks vwandbenzguy for revealing the mystery of battery access in the Touareg. 
Now I'm wondering how difficult it would be to add a second (back-up) battery in the spare tire well like the V10 diesel has, or if there's not enough room without eliminating the spare.


----------



## touareger (Feb 23, 2003)

I think I'm beginning to see why some say VW's aren't for everyone. So many hassles from such a fine automobile.


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Dead Battery in Touareg (Outrageous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outrageous* »_Thanks vwandbenzguy for revealing the mystery of battery access in the Touareg. 
Now I'm wondering how difficult it would be to add a second (back-up) battery in the spare tire well like the V10 diesel has, or if there's not enough room without eliminating the spare. 

The Cayenne came standard with the second battery up to May production. There was no spare tire, just a tube of tire sealant gel. Now the second battery is a $475 CDN option. I preferreed the second battery to the spare. The tire sealant gel is faster to use than changing a tire, and it allows you to use the full size tire. Which is a goodthing if you're off road. Seeing as how the two vehicles share a platform, I imagine it wouldn't be hard to replace your spare tire with a second battery and a thing of sealant.


----------



## Space_Balls (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Dead Battery in Touareg (iamsuperdan)*

In the German/European Touareg you can select the "Tire Mobility Set" instead of spare


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Dead Battery in Touareg (Space_Balls)*

This is common with cars in a showroom. All day long people get in and out, turn on the radio, and leave the doors open. I wouldn't worry too much about this as an issue.


----------



## rensho (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Dead Battery in Touareg (Corradodrvrfnd)*

That would explain why my dealer has a solar cig charger on all their cars...
I thought it was strange, but now we know.
Actually, my GTI has this annoying issue as well. If you leave the trunk/hatch open (to air it out or something) the trunk/hatch light stays on. You cannot turn it off, and it doesn't go off after 30+ minutes.
My GF has drained the battery once. It had to be a door, dome light or hatch light.


----------



## Space_Balls (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Dead Battery in Touareg (rensho)*

on my "high quality" ford, the brakelightwitch soomehow came of once, and the car was in the garage, and when i tried to start it, nada







took the whole weekend for me to figure out what was draining power


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Dead Battery in Touareg (iamsuperdan)*

Thanks Superdan for the info on the optional battery in the Cayenne. Does your car have a battery selector switch to change over to the second battery if the main one dies? And do you think this is the same as the "Tire Mobility Set" that Space Balls mentioned?
_Modified by Outrageous at 2:40 PM 7-8-2003_


_Modified by Outrageous at 2:40 PM 7-8-2003_


----------



## mvf4s (Feb 3, 2003)

sounds like a big fuss over nothing.
the 2nd battery would be a stupin option if your not going offroad and may need it to run a winch. or if you're using the power outlets for your camp.
relax and drive it.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

Does anyone know if the footwell lights and the hazard light on the tailgate, etc. go out eventually with the doors and hatch open? A Porsche salesman told me that all the little lights on the Cayenne are on a timer and go out after a while. It would be nice if the Touareg had a similar system to prevent undue battery drainage.


----------



## jsewell (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Dead Battery in Touareg (Outrageous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outrageous* »_Does anyone know if the footwell lights and the hazard light on the tailgate, etc. go out eventually with the doors and hatch open? A Porsche salesman told me that all the little lights on the Cayenne are on a timer and go out after a while. It would be nice if the Touareg had a similar system to prevent undue battery drainage.

I have observed that the tailgate lights do eventually extinguish with the rear hatch open. I didn't time it, but I would estimate that it took between 30 and 45 minutes for the lights to turn off.
After reading about Touareg's sophisticated power management systems (http://www.ohiovw.com/files/touaregfiles/electricalsystem.pdf), I'm surprised that it's even possible to kill the battery in the Touareg. I would have thought that the system would automatically disconnected the battery before the voltage got too low to start the engine.
Perhaps when the original poster witnessed the dead battery, the car's power management system had simply disconnected all circuits except for those required to start the car. This would give the appearance of a "dead" battery insofar as the lights, radio, etc would not function, but the car would still start.


_Modified by jsewell at 6:51 PM 7-23-2003_


----------



## B12Teuton (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Dead Battery in Touareg (iamsuperdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamsuperdan* »_
The Cayenne came standard with the second battery up to May production. There was no spare tire, just a tube of tire sealant gel. Now the second battery is a $475 CDN option. I preferreed the second battery to the spare. The tire sealant gel is faster to use than changing a tire, and it allows you to use the full size tire. Which is a goodthing if you're off road. Seeing as how the two vehicles share a platform, I imagine it wouldn't be hard to replace your spare tire with a second battery and a thing of sealant.


I believe most flats that leave you stranded on the side of the road are the result of a cut sidewall (as opposed to a slow leak from a puncture) in which case that gel crap is useless. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
And those wheels are too expensive to drive anywhere on your flat!


----------



## ICEMANJV92 (Jul 25, 2003)

EVERYBODY OUT THERE, IT IS A BATTERY FOR CRYING OUT LOUD. I manage a VW store and batterys go dead on the showroom floor all the time. Use the connectors under the hood to jump it, any cables or compact unit that dealers use will work...


----------



## vwandbenzguy (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (ICEMANJV92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ICEMANJV92* »_EVERYBODY OUT THERE, IT IS A BATTERY FOR CRYING OUT LOUD. I manage a VW store and batterys go dead on the showroom floor all the time. Use the connectors under the hood to jump it, any cables or compact unit that dealers use will work...

Actually, VW says to only use the battery charger on the lugs, to power up the seat. To move it back to gain access to the battery.


----------



## ICEMANJV92 (Jul 25, 2003)

WEEKEND WARRIOR CALL A CERTIFIED VW TECH AND HE WILL SIDE WITH ME... 
THAT IS WHY THEY ARE UNDER THE HOOD AND ACCESIBLE TO YOU AND I. 
NOT HIDDEN UNDER A SEAT WHERE YOU HAVE TO UNDO TWO BOLTS, FLIP BACK THE SEAT, THEN JUMP IT.
WOULD HATE TO HAVE YOU AS MY WRENCH... IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!


----------



## vwandbenzguy (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (ICEMANJV92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ICEMANJV92* »_WEEKEND WARRIOR CALL A CERTIFIED VW TECH AND HE WILL SIDE WITH ME... 
THAT IS WHY THEY ARE UNDER THE HOOD AND ACCESIBLE TO YOU AND I. 
NOT HIDDEN UNDER A SEAT WHERE YOU HAVE TO UNDO TWO BOLTS, FLIP BACK THE SEAT, THEN JUMP IT.
WOULD HATE TO HAVE YOU AS MY WRENCH... IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!

I am a Touareg certified tech. Jim(that used to work at your dealership)
I apologize if I offended you, I was speaking of charging the dead battery.

_Modified by vwandbenzguy at 12:06 PM 7-28-2003_


_Modified by vwandbenzguy at 12:07 PM 7-28-2003_


----------



## Cmuthard (May 28, 2003)

*Re: (vwandbenzguy)*

The reason you are seeing power issues with the Touaregs in showrooms is due to the cars Power management system. The Touareg was designed with off roading use in mind. It will monitor power use on the system and will shut down systems in a pre programed order so so the car has power to start. The idea being if you off on a trail some place and you truck is low on juice, everything will power down, so you can get started.
When the Touareg is left in a showroom, everytime someone opens a door, plays with the power seat, moves the power stearing wheel, activates the Keyless access system, the power is drained. This is fixed by driving the car. 
However if the car goes into to deep of a "coma or sleep" it will begin to show faults in the system, so of which must be reset by your VW dealer.


----------

